# [Solved] NoInternetConnection after installlation and reboot

## ShanaXXII

So I'm done installing Gentoo and I rebooted. I used Genkernel. But my Ethernet would not work. I have an Intel ethernet and Realtek Ethernet port. I went over the handbook again and realized I forgot to isntall the DHCP Client. So I did that by chrooting. After that, I rebooted but it still didn't work. 

I googled and found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894140-start-0.html

So I tried

[/code] Genkernel --menuconfig all

I made all Intel ethernet drivers and Realtek ethernet drivers Modules (Under Device Drivers->Network Drivers->Ethernet)

I exited and it began compiling.

I rebooted and I # ifconfig but it only showed the "lo:". 

I tried setting them as built-in and it still doesnt work. 

Before I had a Ensp2o8 and a Ensp2o10 or something like that.

Help please   :Embarassed: Last edited by ShanaXXII on Sun Jul 06, 2014 1:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

Use lspci and/or the instructions on this page to identify the correct driver. There are at least 3 drivers for Intel Ethernet cards alone.

Second possibility is that firmware is required. Emerging linux-firmware package should solve that problem. If you are still stuck, I recommend you chroot, emerge wgetpaste, and post the urls returned by lspci | wgetpaste. Simply the manufacture of the hardware is a bit too vague to give specific advice.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

changing from built-in to module probably changed the order they (the modules) were installed and they probably have new names. 

what does "ifconfig -a" show

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> Use lspci and/or the instructions on this page to identify the correct driver. There are at least 3 drivers for Intel Ethernet cards alone.
> 
> Second possibility is that firmware is required. Emerging linux-firmware package should solve that problem. If you are still stuck, I recommend you chroot, emerge wgetpaste, and post the urls returned by lspci | wgetpaste. Simply the manufacture of the hardware is a bit too vague to give specific advice.

 

for the lspci and website i got:

PCI ID      Works?  Vendor                                                    Device                                                                   Driver

80861a30	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge	       intel-agp	

80861a31	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge              intel-agp	

8086244e	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801 PCI Bridge	                                               i810_rng	

80862440	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC)	                               intel-rng,iTCO_wdt	

8086244b	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA IDE U100 Controller	                               ata_piix	

80862442	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1	                       usb-uhci,uhci-hcd	

80862443	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller	                       i2c-i801

80862444	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1	                       usb-uhci,uhci-hcd	

80862445	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller                      snd-intel8x0

10390300	Yes	    Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]	           300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter	               sisfb

80862449	Yes	    Intel Corporation	                                   82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller	       e100

10024756	Yes	    Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI      3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC]	               atyfb

10ec8139	Yes	    Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.	           RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+	                                       8139cp,8139too

I chrooted and emerged linux-firmware and wgetpaste.

http://bpaste.net/show/438987/

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> changing from built-in to module probably changed the order they (the modules) were installed and they probably have new names. 
> 
> what does "ifconfig -a" show

 

i #ifconfig -a and it gave me this (dont mind the underscore):

#ifconfig -a

enp2s8: flags=4089<BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

______ ether 00:04:23:25:df:2f txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

______ RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

______ RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

______ TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

______ TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

enp2s10: flags=4089<BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

______ ether 00:40:f7:77:68:5b txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

______ RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

______ RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

______ TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

______ TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> mtu 65536

______ inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

______ loop txqueuelen 0 (Local Loopback)

______ RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

______ RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

______ TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

______ TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

But when I # ifconfig, it only give me the lo: one

----------

## The Doctor

Excellent.  *Quote:*   

> 80862449 Yes Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller e100 

  Means that you need is to enable the e100 driver as either a module or built in. I'm surprised genkernel doesn't include it automatically. I don't think your going to need the firmware, but it won't hurt anything, but it shouldn't be necessary.

EDIT: Although, judging from the output of ifconfig -a it may already be there dhcpcd enp2s8 or dhcpcd enp2s10 should bring the interface up. Then you just need to configure whatever network management you plan on using in the long term, either config files or a GUI.

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> Excellent.  *Quote:*   80862449 Yes Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller e100   Means that you need is to enable the e100 driver as either a module or built in. I'm surprised genkernel doesn't include it automatically. I don't think your going to need the firmware, but it won't hurt anything, but it shouldn't be necessary.
> 
> EDIT: Although, judging from the output of ifconfig -a it may already be there dhcpcd enp2s8 or dhcpcd enp2s10 should bring the interface up. Then you just need to configure whatever network management you plan on using in the long term, either config files or a GUI.

 

The Driver is already enabled as built-in so I dont understand why it doesnt work. let me try dhcpcd..

----------

## ShanaXXII

Okay. It is working now  :Very Happy:  thank you. I # dhcpcd enp2s8 and it was loaded

----------

## The Doctor

It was simply as Anon-E-moose suspected. Without any instructions to start networking your system simply didn't.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *ShanaXXII wrote:*   

>  *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   changing from built-in to module probably changed the order they (the modules) were installed and they probably have new names. 
> 
> what does "ifconfig -a" show 
> 
> i #ifconfig -a and it gave me this (dont mind the underscore):
> ...

 

That's because ifconfig with no flag only shows interfaces that are up.

"-a" shows all interfaces up or down.

----------

